# USB 3.0 less stable in 2.6.37 than earlier

## OPelerin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 6274.502983] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2
> 
> [ 7420.788385] usb 3-1: Device not responding to set address.
> ...

 

Then I reload the USB module

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ironmaiden tmp # lsmod | grep xhci
> 
> xhci_hcd               54168  0 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 9307.456134] xhci_hcd 0000:0f:00.0: USB bus 3 deregistered
> 
> [ 9307.456258] xhci_hcd 0000:0f:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
> ...

 

Is it a known issue?[/quote]

----------

## OPelerin

I mean - Once on a while it recognise my disk [ no issues when I boot back to windows]. The driver crashes without reasons.

----------

## ssteinberg

USB3 doesn't work for me at all with 37

----------

## OPelerin

Just upgraded to 2.6.38 it's even worse. While I could have my USB working by unloading and reloading the module in 2.6.37 - Now it fails utterly in 2.6.38. Is there anyone testing after coding?

----------

## OPelerin

just tested 2.6.39 - usb3.0 does not work.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  546.143155] xhci_hcd 0000:0f:00.0: Can't reset device (slot ID 1) in enabled/disabled state
> 
> [  546.143159] xhci_hcd 0000:0f:00.0: Not freeing device rings.
> ...

 

----------

## daaaaang

That is odd. I just installed gentoo (2.6.39) on a new computer with USB 3, and it works just fine. I compiled USB 3 support into the kernel, though. I feel like using a module shouldn't be a problem, but have you tried compiling it in?

----------

## OPelerin

same stuff....

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What chipset provides USB 3 on your motherboard, it may be a problem with that particular vendor/chipset.

----------

## OPelerin

It's a Levono W510.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> me@ironmaiden ~ $ sudo lspci | grep -i USB 
> 
> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What kind of disk are you having problems with?

Doing a quick google, it seems that some people are having problems with that model.

You might look at the lenovo forums to check it out.

----------

## OPelerin

Thanks for the advice. I will google for that.

For the record, the device is [ when accessed from usb2]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 07aa:004e Corega K.K. 
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> ...

 

----------

## Romses

Hello

I can confirm that problem.

I also have a Thinkpad w510.

The kernel 2.6.37 and 2.6.38 are verry unstable, with kernel oopses on usb-conntct.

Now, with 2.6.39, it seems to be more stable. But unfortunally, i cannot compile sone usb-drivers, such as lirc modules.

Greetings

Romses

----------

## OPelerin

I did a bios upgrade. It's a bit less worse. At the start, it discover the device but then it times out

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  181.549361] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub
> 
> [  181.549362] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub
> ...

 

----------

